# Overnight in the smoke



## wittdog (Sep 8, 2006)

Well I’m doing a little cooking tonight  ….I have my FF draft tomorrow so I decided to give the rest of the team owners a treat…I’m doing two butts and a brisket on the WSM…..using Hickory and Cherry…I changed up my rub a little for the butts…instead of Brown Sugar I added Granulated Maple sugar….the Brisket was marinade in a weep nip of Guinness some chipotles and cider vinegar and oil….and the rubbed down…I also made up a batch of sauce today…..it’s the Bastard Child of KC style and hot NC style….I used some of the smoked peppers I made a while back to give it the zing…I might also whip up a batch of Jack’s Gold later….finished pics in the am


----------



## Cliff H. (Sep 8, 2006)

Looks like you got it going on there Wittdog.  Post lots of pics.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 8, 2006)

Can't wait dog!


----------



## SteerCrazy (Sep 8, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Well I’m doing a little cooking tonight  ….I have my FF draft tomorrow so I decided to give the rest of the team owners a treat…I’m doing two butts and a brisket on the WSM…..using Hickory and Cherry…I changed up my rub a little for the butts…instead of Brown Sugar I added Granulated Maple sugar….the Brisket was marinade in a weep nip of Guinness some chipotles and cider vinegar and oil….and the rubbed down…I also made up a batch of sauce today…..it’s the Bastard Child of KC style and hot NC style….I used some of the smoked peppers I made a while back to give it the zing…I might also whip up a batch of Jack’s Gold later…*.finished pics in the am*




exactly, no need to stay up all night for that...have a cold one for me dog


----------



## wittdog (Sep 8, 2006)

4 hours in to the cook and the internal temp is at 150* right where it's supposed to be..the WSM is chugging along nicely...I walked outside and could smell the smoke...Yum


----------



## wittdog (Sep 9, 2006)

The mrs. pulled the meat off while I was sleeping   pics to come later....the WSM ran all night with out any problems the Maverick went off once at 5:30 for the shake down the grate and add a little more water at the the 12hr mark.


----------



## wittdog (Sep 9, 2006)

Well got the brisket all done and ready to go……man it tastes awesome…I’m really happy with it. I’ll try to get the pics of the pork later…..the draft has been moved to my house so there is a lot of frantic activity going on..











Here is a pic of the one butt..no time to get the other…the brisket was awesome the butts were average flavor wise…….I did them like I normally do……..it might be that we are starting to get porked out? We will be serving this with slaw, my chiplolte BBQ sauce, some of Jacks Gold and SBR…







there was two more pics of the brisket I don't know where they went


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 9, 2006)

Good looking grub Dave!  Wish I was in that FFL with you to enjoy that Q!


----------



## Bruce B (Sep 9, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Good looking grub Dave!  Wish I was in that FFL with you to enjoy that Q!



No you don't.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Sep 9, 2006)

Looks great dog!
Awesome ring on that beef!


----------



## SteerCrazy (Sep 9, 2006)

nice work on the butts and brisket....looks outstanding


----------



## Green Hornet (Sep 9, 2006)

Sweet!   Looks good....maybe too good for the friends, Throw some dogs on for them and use the foodsaver for that!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 9, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":31eb2pq5]Good looking grub Dave!  Wish I was in that FFL with you to enjoy that Q!



No you don't.[/quote:31eb2pq5]

Dagnabbit Muskee!   :scratch


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 9, 2006)

Dog, brisket looked GREAT!


----------



## wittdog (Sep 9, 2006)

The Q was a big hit and so was the sauce....I bastardized John Pens recipe with some of the chipolte peppers I smoked and Jack's Gold was as always worth it's weight in gold...I got a couple of offers to cater and some of the guys wanted to buy the sauce....


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Sep 9, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> The Q was a big hit and so was the sauce....I bastardized John Pens recipe with some of the chipolte peppers I smoked and Jack's Gold was as always worth it's weight in gold...I got a couple of offers to cater and *some of the guys wanted to buy the sauce.*...



Isn't it a kick when they say that?  Everyone I let taste my sauce always says... "How much for a bottle?"     8)


----------



## allie (Sep 9, 2006)

Food looks great!  Wish I was close enough to sample some of that!


----------



## Cliff H. (Sep 9, 2006)

Good looking food Dave.  Looks very tasty.  

It is easy to get Porked when you are the one doing the cooking.

You have to taste everything and don't realize just how much you actually eat.


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 10, 2006)

Good lookin' grub Dog


----------



## john pen (Sep 11, 2006)

Good looking grub Witt !! Glad to see the WSM finally getting some time !


----------



## wittdog (Sep 11, 2006)

john pen said:
			
		

> Good looking grub Witt !! Glad to see the WSM finally getting some time !


I bet my WSM sees more time than the coffin......I hope it isn't back in the weeds and neglected.. [smilie=a_doh.gif]


----------



## john pen (Sep 11, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> john pen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope, its still in the yard where it was when you were here. Ive used it a few more times and am moving it into the shop today to begin dismanteling it so I can build a new fire box for it and add a counter weight to the door....Im going to a local boat dealer to see if he's got an old trailer or axle laying around in the weeds so I can make it a little more moble. The trailer it's on is ok for the yard but not street safe.


----------



## wittdog (Sep 11, 2006)

john pen said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope, its still in the yard where it was when you were here. Ive used it a few more times and am moving it into the shop today to begin dismanteling it so I can build a new fire box for it and add a counter weight to the door....Im going to a local boat dealer to see if he's got an old trailer or axle laying around in the weeds so I can make it a little more moble. The trailer it's on is ok for the yard but not street safe.[/quote:3n2qidy6]
My guess is the only reason the coffin was still out was you were to LAZY to move it :twisted: good luck with the new firebox and finding a trailer...can't wait to bring the wood again so you can use your pit :P  ....While your at it...you might want to cap the stack and add a new one that goes down to grate level (like Bufords) just my .02 seeing how you are going to be cutting and welding anyway.


----------



## john pen (Sep 11, 2006)

The stack goes down to grate level now...was thinking about increasing the diam. a bit and  making it taller.


----------



## wittdog (Sep 11, 2006)

john pen said:
			
		

> The stack goes down to grate level now...was thinking about increasing the diam. a bit and  making it taller.


I'm taking about extending it on the outside so you don't lose that cooking space


----------



## john pen (Sep 11, 2006)

Gotcha...good idea, but then Id have to reconfigure the grate and the door..Im gathering ideas for a new box, so I dont want to go to nuts on the coffin. Im toying with the idea of insulating it and making it double wall instead of building a new one. If I go that route, I will  use your suggestion.


----------



## wittdog (Sep 11, 2006)

john pen said:
			
		

> Gotcha...good idea, but then Id have to reconfigure the grate and the door..Im gathering ideas for a new box, so I dont want to go to nuts on the coffin. Im toying with the idea of insulating it and making it double wall instead of building a new one. If I go that route, I will  use your suggestion.


John you wouldn't have to reconfigure anything......just cut a hole in the side of the coffin at the end away from the FB and then weld the stack over the hole.


----------



## john pen (Sep 11, 2006)

Understood..but in order to gain anything from the move, Id have to make the rack bigger as it ends at the stack now. Maby you should come down this week and we could debate this over a cup of coffee and lunch !!


----------



## wittdog (Sep 11, 2006)

john pen said:
			
		

> Understood..but in order to gain anything from the move, Id have to make the rack bigger as it ends at the stack now. Maby you should come down this week and we could debate this over a cup of coffee and lunch !!


I would love to but..the D started preschool and I have to drop him off at 8:50 and pick him up at 11:20..Just enough time to get to your house and turn around...now if you were willing to make the drive down here...I could make a little something to eat..and a couple of bev.....think about it..and let me know


----------

